# RCI and Molokai? [RCI Hawaii recommendations]



## hibbeln (Oct 31, 2010)

i have an exchange to use by the end of next July and was thinking about finally trying to go for that one place on Molokai.....but now I see it's not in the resort directory any longer.   Do they no longer exchange with it?

Any thoughts on what my chances would be for getting a 3rd week in June, 2 bedroom on Maui?   I'm kidding myself, right?     Using a banked Lawai Beach Resort exchange.


----------



## Luanne (Oct 31, 2010)

I don't know if the resort on Molokai ever traded through RCI.  We went a few years ago and used Trading Places Maui to get a unit.


----------



## Kona Lovers (Nov 1, 2010)

As far as the two majors, Ke Nani Kai trades through Interval International.  Platinum Interchange has had several weeks available there in the past.

Marty


----------



## hibbeln (Nov 1, 2010)

Aw drat.  We have a week through RCI that has to be used by this July 31, so we need to burn it.....sounds like we'll probably end up with a Kona week.

Any recommendations for reasonable 2 BR exchanges to expect (any island but Kauai, and not Waikiki) for this coming June (17-24) and which would be best to grab?   We'll be with our 2 teenaged sons and Grandpa.  Years ago in Kona we exchanged into KCR 2.


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 1, 2010)

I'd check out the TUG ratings and reviews - the ratings page will tell you which ones are affiliated with RCI.


----------



## Luanne (Nov 1, 2010)

You might see Paniolo Greens.  It seems to have more availability than some of the other resorts.  And although it's not close to the ocean, it's a nice place to stay.  I think all of the units there are 2-bedroom, and they are quite spacious.


----------



## hibbeln (Nov 1, 2010)

I pulled the Wyndham.....can't remember the name but the one there in Kona....then couldn't remember the TUG PW to get into the reviews.   What do you think of PG vs the Wyndham?   
I need to map where PG is.......


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 1, 2010)

You use your regular TUG log-in for the reviews.

Here is a *recent thread* discussing this resort.

And *another one.*


----------



## Luanne (Nov 1, 2010)

hibbeln said:


> I pulled the Wyndham.....can't remember the name but the one there in Kona....then couldn't remember the TUG PW to get into the reviews.   What do you think of PG vs the Wyndham?
> I need to map where PG is.......



We've stayed at both.  Part of it depends on which location you want to be in.  Wyndham is in Kona.  Paniolo Greens is in Waikoloa Village. Not the Waikoloa Resort area, but more inland.  The location is still good for the northen part of the island, getting to Hapuna Beach, Waimea, and Hawi.  There is a small shopping center with a grocery store very close by, and it sits right on a gold course, but that is all that is there.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Nov 1, 2010)

The Waikoloa area is in the saddle between Kohala and Mauna Kea mountains, which is the only low spot that allows wind to cross the island.  Consequently, this area gets wind. Lots of it.  You'll see mention of that in the reviews.

The Kona area, in contrast, is in the lee of Hualalai mountain, which leads to much less windy conditions.

++++++

On a related note, that also means that Waikoloa is much less vulnerable to VOG than is Kona.  The Kilauea VOG often wraps around the south side of the islands and comes up the west side of the island until that cross wind coming through the Waikoloa area blows it out to sea.

If Grandpa has any respiratory limitations, Waikoloa might be the better choice.

+++++

The picture below was taken from the Kohala Road, looking southward into that saddle area I mentioned. Note the abrupt vertical rise in the clouds just to the right of center.  That is the collision between the easterly trade winds flowing westward through the saddle with the air stream coming up from the Kona area. If you look below that vertical rise in the clouds, you should be able to see that the air to the left (east) of the collision is clear, whereas the air to the right is very hazy.  That's because the air to the left is the VOG free trade winds air blowing across the island, and the air to the right has Kilauea VOG.  Paniolo Greens is below the area where the clouds are mounding.  As you move further to the right (toward the west coastline at the Waikoloa Resort area), you can see that the air quality gets progressively worse, and at the right edge is pretty nasty.


----------



## hibbeln (Nov 2, 2010)

Wow, that's an excellent explanation, and the photo is really helpful.  I need to pull out my BI map now.....

Last time we were on the BI the kids were quite little (I'm thinking 5 & 8?.....now they're 13 & 16) so maybe it's time for a repeat trip there!

I think we'd like being next to the ocean more......and my dad has a TERRIBLE time hearing in windy areas due to severe hearing loss (I literally don't think he ever hears a single thing we say on Maui due to the wind in the afternoons).....so staying away from that wind would decrease a lot of frustration!   Thanks for the warning!


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Nov 2, 2010)

hibbeln said:


> Wow, that's an excellent explanation, and the photo is really helpful.  I need to pull out my BI map now.....
> 
> Last time we were on the BI the kids were quite little (I'm thinking 5 & 8?.....now they're 13 & 16) so maybe it's time for a repeat trip there!
> 
> I think we'd like being next to the ocean more......and my dad has a TERRIBLE time hearing in windy areas due to severe hearing loss (I literally don't think he ever hears a single thing we say on Maui due to the wind in the afternoons).....so staying away from that wind would decrease a lot of frustration!   Thanks for the warning!



The Waikoloa area, including the coastal Waikoloa resort area as well as the upland Waikoloa Village is windy.  While the Waikoloa Resort is a bit less windy than Waikoloa Village, in my experience both areas are decidedly windier than West Maui.  

One of my favorite picture taking areas is the grasslands along the Mamalahoa Highway above Waikoloa Village, because there is often very intriguing sunlight conditions in the area (due to the colliding air masses I mentioned above).  Often, though, I need to find something to lean on to brace myself against the wind while taking the picture. 

******

With hearing being that kind of an issue for Grandpa, I would definitely look towards Kona.  Overall Kona has the least winds of almost any locale we have stayed at on any of the islands.


----------

